# General > Gardening >  Evergreen Privacy screening for the garden suggestions

## chonny

Hi i haven't a clue about what grows well in Caithness so I'm looking for advice on bushes basically, what ones look nice with flowers for bees, and attract birds into the garden, i like the idea of mixing different species around the perimeter so its not all the same.

----------


## pat

I would suggest Escallonia - it is pretty hardy, salt and wind tolerant, leaves are on it all year round but then flowers too.  Try some of the wild fushia - plenty of bees and wildlife with those two once they get established.

----------


## Anji

Since it's evergreen you're after, Escallonia Macrantha is probably best. The local fuchsia (Riccartonii) grows well but it isn't evergreen.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Can I come back to your original post? You want evergreen, and I totally agree with orger friends who have suggested Escallonia macrantha. But you also want diversity, and shrubs to attract bees birds and butterflies. You cannot have all your wishes granted  with a monoculture hedge. It has to be mixed, and it cannot be all evergreen. Escallonia macrantha, privet, Lonicera leydbourii (American honeysuckle), hardy fuchsia, golden elder, Blackthorn, Sea buckthorn, Buddleja, Ribes, Cornus? Please stick with a mixed hedge, much better for wildlife and more attractive to the human too. Some evergreen, some not. Keep an open mind.

----------


## Anji

I planted a mixed hedge (60 feet long) in a very windy spot about four years ago.  The only thing that didn't do well in it and had to be replaced was the Cornus.  Most successful were the Sea Buckthorn, Fuchsia, Cotoneaster, Escallonia and Weigela.  The hedge is now well established and popular with bees and birds alike.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Totally agree with everything Anji has recommended. Must add that I have several Cornus now up to eight feet or more, and I'm very exposed! But every location is different. The two golden rules are
1. Take advice from locals
2. Feel free to ignore their advice, and try whatever you like!

----------


## Scunner

Cornus is love!y, but needs to be kept in check.  I have !et mine grow and now will have to be seriously dealt with.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Whether variegated or green, best colour is in the winter stems. Always cut back hard.

----------


## chonny

Thanks for everyones replies, good info. I was planning on following my question up with more options to mix it up, more colours and more diversity but i wanted to test the waters first and keep it simple. I am an open minded person about almost everything. Does anyone have any experience with Ceanothus?

----------


## gardeninginagale

Ceanothus not hardy here, unless maybe you have a very sheltered south-facing wall. Would give it maybe 10% survival. Sorry. Work with the latitude and climate. Don't believe what you read in gardening books, most of which are published in the south-east of England. We are closer to Norway than we are to Kent. Never be afraid to try anything, though. If we don't try, we will never know. That's gardening.

----------


## Scunner

Have tried ceonthus several times.   In shelter, but no luck,.  Gave up,which I don't often do, but really Is a waste.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Agree with Scunner. Ceanothus will not work this far north. Other than in a conservatory, which i don't have and few can afford. Keep your mind open. Choose plants appropriate to the climate and the place you are in. Don't fight nature, there will only be one winner. Adapt to your location, don't fight it. Many wonderful plants and shrubs thrive in Caithness. Embrace them. Build you garden around them.

----------


## chonny

Thanks for your experiences with the lovely looking Ceanothus. Where do you all get your plants from? Do you think that Homebase or the garden centre in Castletown will have the plants recommended in this thread?
How far away from the wall should i plant them, i have an old stone wall should i use plastic sheeting in the ground laid against the wall to stop roots from going through the wall because the garden is up higher than the grass on the other side which is about 4 feet lower?

----------


## gardeninginagale

I am not going to disrespect Homebase, but will simply point out that they do not sell locally grown plants. They are shipped in from down south and the continent. The local garden centres at Castletown and Shinval (Glengolly) are a better bet. There are also many small local growers with a presence on this forum, myself included. Trawl through previous posts here, and source plants from local growers. They will be hardy.

----------


## beetlecrusher

Just to be awkward, I have a ceanothus in my windy garden, although it does have a bit of shelter and has flowered beautifully this year

----------


## gardeninginagale

That's great, and proves it can be done. In one of the gardens I previously worked in, there was a ceanothis in a very sheltered corner against a south west facing wall. It got knocked back hard every winter, but kept coming back. I always say, anything is worth a try. Some shrubs are reliable, some are a gamble. So go for mostly the reliable ones, and take few chances as well.

----------

